

Why objects usually use less memory than arrays in PHP - nikic
https://gist.github.com/nikic/5015323

======
pbiggar
Look at the size of those objects and hashtables! 96 bytes per array entry
(plus the size of the actual value!) Utterly shocking and baffling
implementation choices.

